# Highly Accurate Blood Test For Alzheimer’s Disease; 100% so far



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds amazing and may very well lead to better quality of life for many.

Rowan Led Research Team Develops Highly Accurate Blood Test For Alzheimer?s Disease « CBS Philly


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very interesting thanks.


----------

